# blog?



## meesh

just curious... who has a blog webpage?  do you use it as a personal journal? or just something to post pictures and kit with friends?


----------



## Alex_B

for just using it as a webspace I see no reason to use a blog.. that can  be done on any webspace.

and as for the real blogging, I think it is sort of a big hype  It ain't nothing new really .. just the word is new


----------



## digital flower

I have a blog and it has been a wonderful experience. I have made some new friends and some industry contacts. Not just photo contacts but some good contacts in my 'real' job. 

My Blog


----------



## nabero

I have one as well...it''s nothing to special.  I post some photos, share some lit. and rant.  It's a nice little release...not many people read it 

http://nabero.blogspot.com


----------



## Claff

I do one, I guess that's what it's called, but it's updated sporadically and only when I have something worth going on and on at length over. It's more monthly essay than daily paragraph. It's also where I post my pics, again, sporadically.

http://www.claffie.com


----------



## Aquarium Dreams

I've been thinking about making a photography blog to help motivate me to shoot and edit every day.  At one time I tried that with a creative writing blog, but it was only fun for the first month or so.


----------



## calmom

i have one and it works well for me because i love to write and share my photos. sometimes i just feel the need to share my pictures, even though not many people read it. i don't share many photos with friends and family in real life because they just don't share my passion and just give me a canned, "those are great".


----------



## Rayna'

I have a blog on MySpace.  I use it alot to vent.  I've been so busy the past month I haven't done anything.  Plus nothing has ****ed me off lately.  I have anger management issues when it comes to people telling me how to feel or act after having two miscarriages in 8 month last year....I can feel the anger coming back just writing about it...lol  I need a drink.


----------



## brighteyesphotos

Other than the blogs on MySpace, I don't have one. I used to but did away with those. I have been kicking around the idea of a photography blog and have a photo of the week or something but haven't been doing much shooting of late.


----------



## Greenday92

sure, Ive got a blog, its just my boring everday life, but I put my random pictures along with the entries, its kinda cool, its a good time killer.

http://www.1-luvradio.com/members/1/


----------



## jeroen

nabero said:


> I have one as well...it''s nothing to special.  I post some photos, share some lit. and rant.  It's a nice little release...not many people read it



Same here.

But why don't you just get one?
http://www.blogger.com is a good place to start...


----------



## shorty6049

I have a blog on blogger.com --- shorty6049.blogspot.com  , I am using it for kind of a bunch of different things. I'd love if everyone could check it out though and comment on things if you'd like, i'm trying to increase my google pagerank for somethign called payperpost... I'd explain it, but maybe the website does that better (www.payperpost.com) and no, i'm not advertising here, i actually DO endorse it personally, lol, anyway, just look at my blog if you feel like it!


----------



## kulakova

i use my blog mostly like a personal journal, thats why its friends only, public posts are fotos mostly


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I've got a blog I've installed on my webspace - it's been there for around 18 months now, but it's only over the last week or so that I've tracked down my password again to get into it. Again, nothing too special on there so far, I'm still testing I think, so it's likely to go through one or two shifts in appearance assuming I retain sufficient interest to keep tinkering with it. One thing I haven't yet worked out is whether it's mine and mine alone or whether I want to allow people to add comments. That's mainly because I'm still not sure what it's for.

You can find it here - http://www.izdihar.com/blogs

>;o))


----------



## mschris

I use my blog to complain, share and sometimes just to post something I find online worth sharing.  Some of my photos are there, the ones I want to tell a story about.

Ramblings of a Mad Cow


----------



## JodieO

I have a personal blog (in my sig) and a biz blog attached to my website.  I barely ever update the biz blog but I find customers stalking it quite a bit.  My personal one I do just for fun... no big deal...


----------



## Jim Gratiot

> I barely ever update the biz blog but I find customers stalking it quite a bit.


 
Jodie: You've got a great web site and a really nice-looking blog... and if people are actually visiting your blog (most people aren't so lucky), you should update it more... in other words, use it more as an active marketing tool.


----------



## danalec99

framesBlog.com
 
I moved from Blogger to WordPress.com the other day.


----------



## danalec99

Don't forget to Claim your weblog with Technorati.


----------



## THORHAMMER

just started one the other day..... 

www.uniqimage.com/blog

please bookmark it im updating like twice a day..


----------



## THORHAMMER

I spelled my own blog wrong... sorry if the link didnt work, its spelled right now. I missed a i ... lololol


----------



## eravedesigns

i have a blog but its not about me and i havent worked on it in a while. www.camerawaves.com cost be about $60 to get up and running


----------



## digital flower

Since it is the gardening season here I have been getting between 200 and 300 people a day on my blog. It continues to be an adventure. Because the editor saw my blog I am being featured in an online Australian magazine here:
New Paradigm Journal

You have to enter the Art Gallery.


----------



## danalec99

digital flower said:


> Since it is the gardening season here I have been getting between 200 and 300 people a day on my blog. It continues to be an adventure. Because the editor saw my blog I am being featured in an online Australian magazine here:
> New Paradigm Journal
> 
> You have to enter the Art Gallery.


Congrats!!


----------



## RedDevilUK

i started a blog a couple of days ago.. and added it to my siggy

as my first post on it explains, i never thought i would have one... but i just thought i would give it a try 

Give it click and let me know what you think


----------



## digital flower

danalec99 said:


> Congrats!!



danalec, thanks!



RedDevilUK said:


> i started a blog a couple of days ago.. and added it to my siggy
> 
> as my first post on it explains, i never thought i would have one... but i just thought i would give it a try
> 
> Give it click and let me know what you think



I left a comment for you at your blog. Keep posting.


----------



## Coull

We publish a blog alongside our website, they're a great business tool which help you to Network and connect with other people in the industry. Ours is more of a professional blog, blogging about our business but a lot of people write personal blogs about their interests and hobbies.

- Our Blog | Coull


----------

